
Ask HN: What is your favorite TED talk? - derwiki
I really like Hans Rosling, Clay Shirky, Richard Dawkins, and Nick Bostrom's talks. I've found TED talks to be pretty hit-or-miss, so I'm reaching out to HN.<p>I'm also aware of this thread:
http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=16384
but I'm more interested in what you guys think.
======
ntoll
An oldie but a goldie: Sir Ken Robinson's talk on education and creativity
delivered with such panache:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_creativity.html)

~~~
jedc
Agree completely. I'm inspired every time I watch it.

~~~
rmk
i second that. some deep thoughts conveyed in an entertaining way :)

------
aikiai
Jill Bolte's talk about her stroke.

Her talk illustrates the different processing styles of our right and left
hemispheres. This is a fascinating subject, that often gets trivialized
because of all the New Age BS revolving around it.

Her experience is remarkable, and very powerfully delivered. Don't be fooled
by her "spiritual" overtones, the science she references is very real and
convincing, and the way she ties it to her own experience is fascinating.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jill_bolte_taylor_s_power...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jill_bolte_taylor_s_powerful_stroke_of_insight.html)

~~~
scw
If you found her talk fascinating (as did I), definitely check out her book
(<http://drjilltaylor.com/book.html>), which covers the entire process in
great detail. At times its a bit slow, but it successfully elucidates the
challenges she faced, and the eight years of recovery which followed the
stroke.

I think the spiritual aspect of the story shouldn't be ignored: our perception
of reality is also 'plastic', and we can, to a large extent, retrain ourselves
to respond differently to sensory input.

~~~
aikiai
Amazon'd. I've actually meant to research her recovery. Can't wait.

I agree that the spiritual half of the story is crucial as well. Actually,
this reply got too long and spawned a short blog post, check it out if you are
interested. ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=442574> )

I was merely reaching across the aisle, lending her some tech credence despite
the fact that she sounds like "one of those spiritual types" at times.

------
naish
Another good one not yet mentioned is Benjamin Zander on Music and Passion:

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/benjamin_zander_on_music_...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/benjamin_zander_on_music_and_passion.html)

~~~
cadalac
Wow! Thanks for sharing. I've listened to many interviews and presentations by
famous musicians such as Andres Segovia, Frank Zappa, Joe Satriani etc. But
this guys brilliant analysis of Chopin's Prelude op.28 no.4 has to be one of
the most inspiring things I've ever heard on music. Funny how after the first
five minutes of the presentation I had given up all hope of learning anything
from him since he seemed to be more interested in just giving an entertaining
talk. I think I've found a new musical hero!

------
garyrichardson
I like Joshua Klein's talk about Crows:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/joshua_klein_on_the_intel...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/joshua_klein_on_the_intelligence_of_crows.html)

I, for one, welcome our new crow overlords.

~~~
lacker
Definitely the crows talk has been my favorite.

A quick summary if you are not convinced. This guy has trained crows to
interact with a vending machine. I am surprised by how intelligent they are.
Go watch it!

------
abossy
I'm particularly fond of Steven Levitt after reading Freakonomics. I enjoyed
his talk on the pointlessness of mandating car seats for children and what
should really be done to improve their safety:

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/steven_levitt_on_child_ca...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/steven_levitt_on_child_carseats.html)

I also like the SeaDragon/Photosynth demo (along with various other talks that
have come from Microsoft Research)

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/blaise_aguera_y_arcas_dem...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/blaise_aguera_y_arcas_demos_photosynth.html)

------
erik
These are all mentioned in the thread the description links to, but I think
it's worth pointing theme out as highlights.

Aubrey De Gray on aging
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/aubrey_de_grey_says_we_ca...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/aubrey_de_grey_says_we_can_avoid_aging.html)

Jeff Hawkins on AI
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jeff_hawkins_on_how_brain...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jeff_hawkins_on_how_brain_science_will_change_computing.html)

Neil Gershenfeld on Fab Labs
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/neil_gershenfeld_on_fab_l...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/neil_gershenfeld_on_fab_labs.html)

Ray Kurzweil on how technology will transform us
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/ray_kurzweil_on_how_techn...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/ray_kurzweil_on_how_technology_will_transform_us.html)

------
yan
Ramachandaran's talk had a profound effect on me (neuroscience/brain). Mark
Bittman's talk was great, but I like everything that man writes (food).
Clinton's talk made me feel like I knew him better after watching it. It felt
very personal. Dave Eggers' talk was beautiful (learning). Ze Frank's talk was
good if you follow his stuff. Murray Gell-Mann gave a beautiful talk
(physics). I bought Dan Gilbert's book after watching his. Alan Kay was,
obviously, very good. Sir Ken Robinson's talk was absolutely great also
(learning.)

This is just a small sample of the ones that I have seen and liked. I haven't
seen most yet.

------
AndrewO
Not sure if it's my favorite, but the one the hooked me was Bjorn Lomborg's
talk on what kinds of projects could cause the most positive change most
efficiently:

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/bjorn_lomborg_sets_global...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/bjorn_lomborg_sets_global_priorities.html)

~~~
nickmolnar
I saw him speak at my University. He's got the right way of looking at things.
Very pragmatic. Also, one of my fave TED talks.

------
thesubjective
Mycologist Paul Stamets lists 6 ways the mycelium fungus can help save the
universe. Seriously....Amazing. A must for everyone.
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/paul_stamets_on_6_ways_mu...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/paul_stamets_on_6_ways_mushrooms_can_save_the_world.html)

~~~
dylanz
+1... My favorite talk thus far. Amazing content, from an amazing man.

The talk done by Clifford Stoll was probably the most amusing however.

------
rsayers
Clifford Stoll, guy was all over the place, but I found his talk rather
amusing and even a bit enlightening.

~~~
dcminter
Yep. It's a bit self-consciously whacky, but he had a serious point to make
and brought it across really well.

------
ned
Barry Schartz on the Paradox of Choice.
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_par...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice.html)

To paraphrase his talk: There is an "official dogma" that more choice equals
more happiness. In reality, we have gone too far, and now more choice induces:
1\. paralysis (you have so many choices that you give up and don't choose
anything), 2\. regret (if what you choose isn't perfect, you can only blame
yourself), 3\. high expectations and the impossibility to be pleasantly
surprised.

------
sidsavara
Malcom Gladwell on Spaghetti Sauce

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/malcolm_gladwell_on_spagh...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/malcolm_gladwell_on_spaghetti_sauce.html)

Replace spaghetti sauce with software development and Facebook versus Twitter
Versus Hacker News Versus Reddit etc

It's all about users =)

~~~
mechanical_fish
Gladwell is a brilliant storyteller. He's got the Ira Glass mojo.

Incidentally, now that I've finagled Gladwell and Glass into the same
sentence: Ira Glass's interview on storytelling is not a TED talk. But it
should be. Especially part 3:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hidvElQ0xE&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hidvElQ0xE&feature=related)

~~~
jodrellblank
I've like never like and ok like heard of like Ira like Glass or ok and like
like like before but if like that clip like ok is like anything to like go on
like then like Gladwell certainly like doesn't like have like his mojo at like
like all.

Which is nice.

------
catone
I think it's probably this one:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/william_kamkwamba_on_buil...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/william_kamkwamba_on_building_a_windmill.html)

"When he was just 14 years old, Malawian inventor William Kamkwamba built his
family an electricity-generating windmill from spare parts, working from rough
plans he found in a library book."

Though the actual interview is a bit awkward at times, I found his story to be
very inspiring.

------
nirmal
Matthieu Ricard: Habits of happiness

What is happiness, and how can we all get some? Biochemist turned Buddhist
monk Matthieu Ricard says we can train our minds in habits of well-being, to
generate a true sense of serenity and fulfillment.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/matthieu_ricard_on_the_ha...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/matthieu_ricard_on_the_habits_of_happiness.html)

~~~
canoebuilder
If you have an interest in Buddhism, I recommend this book-
[http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Lotus-Journey-Frontiers-
Buddhi...](http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Lotus-Journey-Frontiers-
Buddhism/dp/1400080797/) , The Quantum and the Lotus, by Ricard and Trinh Xuan
Thuan, an astrophysicist. In it they discuss the parallels of modern science
and Buddhism. The books format makes a compelling subject even more so, as it
is presented as a dialogue. i.e.

Ricard: Lorem Ipsum

Thuan: Lorem Lorem Ipsum

Ricard: Lorem Ipsum?

Thuan: Lorem Ipsum =)

------
grandalf
This isn't a TED talk but it might as well be. I found it quite inspiring:

Shai Agassi talking about his company Betterplace:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPEwJfSaYmY>

(Just try to ignore Tim O'Reilly's annoying, negative presence and useless
attempts to upstage his guest)

------
jbrun
Below is a list of Ted Talks, my top five which blew me away, followed by some
other favorites. Enjoy!

Top 5:

Zander on music, Hans Rosling on World Development, Bolte on Strokes, Lessing
on Creative Commons, and the DNA Folding one

Some other favourites (full list here:
<http://www.ted.com/index.php/profiles/favorites/id/564>):

Putting photos together - magically (Photosynth)

Design of the Universe

Johnny Lee: Creating tech marvels out of a $40 Wii Remote

John Francis - Planet Walker

Theory of everything

Evil

Liberal vs Conservative Brains

How Kids Learn

~~~
mlLK
2nd Johnny Lee's Wii hack:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/johnny_lee_demos_wii_remo...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/johnny_lee_demos_wii_remote_hacks.html)

------
awi
Steven Pinker's talk: A brief history of violence is great:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/steven_pinker_on_the_myth...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/steven_pinker_on_the_myth_of_violence.html)

Some people fail to realize that our time is the most peaceful there has ever
been.

------
chmike
Hans Rosling debunks myths about the so-called "developing world."

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_be...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_you_ve_ever_seen.html)

------
DaniFong
John Doerr seeks salvation and profit in greentech.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/john_doerr_sees_salvation...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/john_doerr_sees_salvation_and_profit_in_greentech.html)

------
damada2
Kurzweil ftw,
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/ray_kurzweil_on_how_techn...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/ray_kurzweil_on_how_technology_will_transform_us.html)

------
orionlogic
No other TED talk had surpassed Isabel Allende's inspiring talk about
passion.I can't stop viewing from time to time.
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/isabel_allende_tells_tale...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/isabel_allende_tells_tales_of_passion.html)

Another captivating small talk by Bob Thurman (father of Uma thurman) is quite
fun.
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/bob_thurman_says_we_can_b...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/bob_thurman_says_we_can_be_buddhas.html)

Helen Fisher's view on romantic love and her scientific observations how it
differs from other themes of 'love' which can also be described as the most
addictive substance on earth.
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/helen_fisher_studies_the_...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/helen_fisher_studies_the_brain_in_love.html)
If you don't be in love like the story she told about Mayan King in the
begining, then don't love at all.

------
dimitar
The one by Philip Zimbardo:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/philip_zimbardo_on_the_ps...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/philip_zimbardo_on_the_psychology_of_evil.html)

He talks about good and evil, about his famous Stanford prison experiment,
about Abu Ghraib, about heroes and villains. Very emotional, very expiring and
thought-provoking.

------
andrewljohnson
It's gotta be photosynth. The ability to stitch together disparate photos is
really cool:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/blaise_aguera_y_arcas_dem...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/blaise_aguera_y_arcas_demos_photosynth.html)

------
lee
Here's a gem: McKean: Redefining the dictionary
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/erin_mckean_redefines_the...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/erin_mckean_redefines_the_dictionary.html)

delightful!

------
glymor
Thomas Barnett draws a new map for peace

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/thomas_barnett_draws_a_ne...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/thomas_barnett_draws_a_new_map_for_peace.html)

 _In this bracingly honest talk, international security strategist Thomas
Barnett outlines a post-Cold War solution for the foundering U.S. military
that is both sensible and breathtaking in its simplicity: Break it in two._

He's a great speaker, funny if a little hyper active. He received a standing
ovation; presumably reflecting the timeliness of his message after the
difficulties in Iraq.

------
fiaz
The following had an impact on me:

Tony Robbins

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/tony_robbins_asks_why_we_...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/tony_robbins_asks_why_we_do_what_we_do.html)

Daniel Gilbert

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/dan_gilbert_asks_why_are_...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/dan_gilbert_asks_why_are_we_happy.html)

Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/mihaly_csikszentmihalyi_o...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/mihaly_csikszentmihalyi_on_flow.html)

It's hard for me to pick a favorite. I hope at least one of them is useful to
you.

------
tweaqslug
I found Dave Eggers Ted Prize speech to be funny and inspiring.
<http://www.tedprize.org/video-talk-dave-eggers/>

~~~
ndaiger
Ditto. His humility and humor about doing something that so directly improves
the lives of people around him is just crazy inspiring.

------
steveplace
The second Hans Rosling talk where he swallows a sword at the end.

------
sh1mmer
Oh and I'd also really recommend Tony Robbin's talk. I've seen him live and
this is a real snap-shot of that
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/tony_robbins_asks_why_we_...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/tony_robbins_asks_why_we_do_what_we_do.html)

I think his approach is really interesting and think he has a genuine desire
to help people work out what drives them and use that to do something good.

------
bporterfield
I've always loved this one, great message and a really good speaker

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_ballard_on_explori...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_ballard_on_exploring_the_oceans.html)

"NASA's 1 year budget would fund NOAA's budget to explore the oceans for 1,600
years"

Really eye-opening talk about ocean exploration, or lack thereof. This guy has
discovered some amazing things.

------
sh1mmer
I would definitely say Jonathan Harris talking about wefeelfine.org
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jonathan_harris_tells_the...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jonathan_harris_tells_the_web_s_secret_stories.html)

It's a fascinating data-mining project as well as something that looks at how
technology can affect people and what we can do to help.

------
scw
Iqbal Quadir on Grameen bank and microfinance:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/iqbal_quadir_says_mobiles...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/iqbal_quadir_says_mobiles_fight_poverty.html)

The talk covers the scaling of capitalism to the "other 80%" and the profound
social change that takes place with small capital outlays.

------
froo
I quite like Brian Cox's talk on the LHC.

Whenever anyone has asked me what the big deal about it was, or if I knew
anything about it (I'm the "go to geek" it seems) I've always referred them to
that particular talk.

He has a very eloquent way of putting it into perspective that has a very
romantic view of science which I found inspiring enough to share.

------
jodrellblank
My favourites have mostly been mentioned - David Deutsch talking about the
open-ended generation of knowledge, Dan Gilbert on perception and
consciousness, Aubrey De Grey on reversing aging and his arguments for why it
will be possible, Barry Schwartz's paradox of choice talk, Malcolm Gladwell.

And Burt Rutan on space exploration.

------
briancooley
It's little off the beaten path, but I guess I really like food. Dan Barber's
parable of foie gras was really interesting and moving to me.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/dan_barber_s_surprising_f...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/dan_barber_s_surprising_foie_gras_parable.html)

------
SBev
Bill Strickland's talk inspired me to think about what can be done by one
person. Also he has a great casual speaking style.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/bill_strickland_makes_cha...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/bill_strickland_makes_change_with_a_slide_show.html)

------
bporterfield
I've always loved this one, great message and a good speaker

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_ballard_on_explori...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_ballard_on_exploring_the_oceans.html)

"NASA's 1 year budget would fund NOAA's budget to explore the oceans for 1,600
years"

------
bporterfield
I've always loved this one, great message and a good speaker

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_ballard_on_explori...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_ballard_on_exploring_the_oceans.html)

"NASA's 1 year budget would fund NOAA's budget to explore the oceans for 1,600
years"

------
bporterfield
I've always loved this one, great message and a good speaker

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_ballard_on_explori...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_ballard_on_exploring_the_oceans.html)

"NASA's 1 year budget would fund NOAA's budget to explore the oceans for 1,600
years"

------
xiaoma
As someone in the education field, I found Alan Kay's talk really, really
inspiring:

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/alan_kay_shares_a_powerfu...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/alan_kay_shares_a_powerful_idea_about_ideas.html)

------
blgraves
Gever Tulley - 5 Dangerous Things You Should Let Your Children Do
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/gever_tulley_on_5_dangero...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/gever_tulley_on_5_dangerous_things_for_kids.html)

------
llimllib
I'm shocked that nobody mentioned Ron Eglash's talk on African Fractals:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/ron_eglash_on_african_fra...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/ron_eglash_on_african_fractals.html)

------
shadytrees
Hodgman, hands down. But that's because I'm a sucker for great stories.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/john_hodgman_s_brief_digr...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/john_hodgman_s_brief_digression.html)

------
sidmitra
I've just started watching TED... but i really liked the
<http://www.thedolectures.com/> which are similar

------
xenophanes
the David Deutsch one.

~~~
pietro
"What is our place in the cosmos?"

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/david_deutsch_on_our_plac...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/david_deutsch_on_our_place_in_the_cosmos.htmlme)

My favorite, too.

~~~
xenophanes
He's written for this blog, if you're interested.

<http://www.settingtheworldtorights.com/>

------
matthall28
There was a really good one by the guy from Archive.org

~~~
gojomo
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/brewster_kahle_builds_a_f...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/brewster_kahle_builds_a_free_digital_library.html)

?

------
dustineichler
Dean Kamen tech talk wasn't elegant but meaningful

------
Zev
Chris Abani's talk on Humanity.

------
Zev
Chris Abani's talk on Humanity.

------
Radix
save thread

------
Devilboy
This one by Phillipe Stark is my must-watch TED talk.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/philippe_starck_thinks_de...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/philippe_starck_thinks_deep_on_design.html)

He talks about how he approaches his work and about what drives him to excel.
I watch it every few months, it gets better every time.

